# Mac Pro vs Custom PC Project



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZVJnWcRHB8

I always hear people saying that they can get more for their money building their own custom PC.......

.......evidently not by this account.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

wallmaxx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZVJnWcRHB8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Quad core vs 6 core. 12 GB vs 32 GB. Not quite equal.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The point was same cost, not same specs. Seems like the PC smoked it. 

The startup of the PC seems is ridiculously slow, my laptop starts up in 17 seconds, including all background software, dropbox, etc and me signing in with a password.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Dan_Watson said:


> The point was same cost, not same specs. Seems like the PC smoked it.
> 
> The startup of the PC seems is ridiculously slow, my laptop starts up in 17 seconds, including all background software, dropbox, etc and me signing in with a password.


I thought the same thing when I watched the video, it was almost like someone forgot to hit the power button on the PC.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> Quad core vs 6 core. 12 GB vs 32 GB. Not quite equal.



the point is you can get a PC that smokes a Apple system for a lot less money. Spend the same money and you get a way way way faster and more powerful system. Even a fanboy should understand this. 


There's def something up with that start up. Mines a lot faster even with three SSD nearly full.


----------



## hthome (Feb 10, 2015)

Build your own all day long. Built my office PC for 250 and got a graphics card from a friend. Runs everything on steam except for the giant game titles like CoD and battlefield. Runs photoshop, revvit, cad, and c4d very well


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> the point is you can get a PC that smokes a Apple system for a lot less money. Spend the same money and you get a way way way faster and more powerful system. Even a fanboy should understand this.
> 
> 
> There's def something up with that start up. Mines a lot faster even with three SSD nearly full.



Are you calling yourself a fanboy? My point is if you go that route then you're stuck with the Windows operating system which is not equal by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

TWhite said:


> Are you calling yourself a fanboy? My point is if you go that route then you're stuck with the Windows operating system which is not equal by any stretch of the imagination.


That all depends on how you are measuring equality.

From a program compatibility standpoint? Security standpoint? End user standpoint?

You can run more then windows on a custom built PC, many great Linux distros out there, at the end of the day Mac is built on a Unix base.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TWhite said:


> Are you calling yourself a fanboy? My point is if you go that route then you're stuck with the Windows operating system which is not equal by any stretch of the imagination.



I use to own a MacBook a while ago. Even run OSX on my PC for a while to. Didn't take long to figure out that OSX and Apple hardware were inferior for my uses. 

I wanted a system I could upgrade at minimal cost and be powerful and reliable at a low price point. Apple can't and won't ever be able to do this. They bundle mid range hardware and sell it for ultra high end prices.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SectorSecurity said:


> That all depends on how you are measuring equality.
> 
> From a program compatibility standpoint? Security standpoint? End user standpoint?
> 
> You can run more then windows on a custom built PC, many great Linux distros out there, at the end of the day Mac is built on a Unix base.


Inquiring minds want to know.

I will post it again, but you won't be able to get an Apple to touch this PC for any where near what I paid.

ASUS VS278Q-P Black 27" 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor

CORSAIR CX series CX600M 600W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC CP-9020060-NA Power Supply

Intel Core i7-4790K Devil's Canyon Quad-Core 4.0 GHz LGA 1150 BX80646I74790K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600

ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

WD Elements 5TB USB 3.0 3.5" External Hard Drive WDBWLG0050HBK-NESN Black

Seagate Barracuda STBD2000101 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Retail Kit

MSI Gaming Z97-G45 Gaming LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

2 x G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL

Microsoft Windows 10 Home - 64-bit

MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G LE

Crucial BX100 500GB SATA 2.5 Inch Internal Solid State Drive

3 year accident warranty on all parts and a mid case all for $1900


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

As a computer nerd since the 386, I can't understand why people spend so much money on computers. It's an expensive habit. $800 gets you something that would have seemed laughably impossible for $8000 10 years ago. And I could impress my clients just fine with a 10 year old computer.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Golden view said:


> As a computer nerd since the 386, I can't understand why people spend so much money on computers. It's an expensive habit. $800 gets you something that would have seemed laughably impossible for $8000 10 years ago. And I could impress my clients just fine with a 10 year old computer.


Next to my $$$ system, I am still running a Windows Vista system from 7 years ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Next to my $$$ system, I am still running a Windows Vista system from 7 years ago. :thumbsup:


$$$ systems are kind of fun though. My girl has something similar. I have a low end ultrabook as my main system and a 7 year old desktop when I want to sit at a desk and make plans.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> I will post it again, but you won't be able to get an Apple to touch this PC for any where near what I paid.
> 
> ...


All those great parts just to slap in a junk HDD. Big performance bottle neck there.

Nickel holding up a dollar.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Not at all. Boots in less than 10 seconds. PhotoShop is about 5 seconds and my daughters had me load a minecraft server with a hundred mods. Not a single issue. The thing screams.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't get all you guys with your boot speeds, why are you turning it off in the first place?

The only thing that gets turned off is my laptop if I am travelling. My Desktop runs 24/7


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

My desktop is in the office and gets shutdown all the time. The laptop is also shutdown regularly, its takes 20 seconds to turn on why keep it on overnight and when I am not using it for hours at a time?

The tablet and ultrabook are rarely ever turned off.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SectorSecurity said:


> I don't get all you guys with your boot speeds, why are you turning it off in the first place?
> 
> The only thing that gets turned off is my laptop if I am travelling. My Desktop runs 24/7


I rarely ever turn my systems off, but boot speed is a good reflection on the systems speed. The only time they get restarted is for updates.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I reboot a few times a year. We have near-zero power sleep mode for a reason.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> All those great parts just to slap in a junk HDD. Big performance bottle neck there.
> 
> Nickel holding up a dollar.


You miss the SSD?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Golden view said:


> You miss the SSD?


I'm not sold on SSDs.

I use one on my laptop because time is money and I like a lighting fast boot. On my desktops I have WD SEs and Blacks in a raid 1.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

https://www.pugetsystems.com/nav/genesis/II/customize.php

$$$

PC

Plenty Coin


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I use to build my own pc's years ago, now days it's really not worth it to me since you can buy such fast computers for a decent price.
I buy a fast computer just to play solitaire.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I use to build my own pc's years ago, now days it's really not worth it to me since you can buy such fast computers for a decent price.
> I buy a fast computer just to play solitaire.


Priorities change.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

m1911 said:


> I use to build my own pc's years ago, now days it's really not worth it to me since you can buy such fast computers for a decent price.
> I buy a fast computer just to play solitaire.


I thought the same thing until I started looking into it. You can build a much faster system than what's readily available off the shelf at most stores and much cheaper.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I thought the same thing until I started looking into it. You can build a much faster system than what's readily available off the shelf at most stores and much cheaper.


Yeah, I get where you're coming from. For me, I don't require the absolute fasted for the dollar. Also finding the time to build it is harder these days. And I like the look and quality of some of the OEM cases, I know, it's just a case to most, but I like the clever design of tool-less cases. I've never seen an aftermarket case I like. On the other hand, if you like upgrading and changing components, a proprietary OEM pc might not be the best way to go.
For Word, Excel, and SU, I don't need a 12- core 60 Ghz with 200 GB RAM :laughing:
:laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Used to run a machine like that for doing ediscovery work, indexing, ocring, analysising tarabybes of files.

There comes a point where if your software can't make use of the hardware its pointless.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

SectorSecurity said:


> Used to run a machine like that for doing ediscovery work, indexing, ocring, analysising tarabybes of files.
> 
> There comes a point where if your software can't make use of the hardware its pointless.


Not pointless, ready for the future.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not pointless, ready for the future.


I used to think that, then I evolved to just building what worked to save money.

The I realized time is money and getting a new system takes time, so I'm back to wanting something ready for the future.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> Used to run a machine like that for doing ediscovery work, indexing, ocring, analysising tarabybes of files.
> 
> There comes a point where if your software can't make use of the hardware its pointless.


Yeah I hear ya...my first core does all the heavy lifting.


----------

